# 10 Gallon Long?



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I have an axolotl in a standard 10 gallon tank but i feel as if it is just not long enough. He is already about 6-7 inches in length. I dont want to get a 20 gallon long only because it seems overkill for just one inhabitant. Is there a 10 gallon long? i understand it would be short. 

I figure i can build this tank myself but i have no idea where to start. Like where to get glass, how to make bracing, etc. any ideas on where to acquire one (if it exists) or how to build one would be fantastic. Thanks!


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Building yourself can be a big job, and probably shouldn't be taken lightly. However, glass is not hard to get. there are many stores specializing in glass repair, who will generally cut glass of desired thickness to desired size. I got some sheets from a place called Remington glass and mirror on St. Clair W. It was $25 for 3 sheets of 12x12 and 1 of 6x12 (3/8 inch thick). Aquarium safe silicone was another $15. 

Personally, I'd consider getting a bigger standard tank. Never heard of a 10 long myself. But you can get a 15 gallon (24x12x12). Or, if you really want a custom size and have a bit of cash to burn, Miracles can make a custom size and do it right.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

+1 to a 15 gallon, they have a 24 x 12 footprint


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

guess i better start looking for 15 gallon tanks


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I have an Axolotl in a 10g long, I never knew these salamanders are so planted tank friendly. I will take a pic later when the lights come on

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Here you go

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=338418#post338418


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd just go with the 20 long, Axolotls do enjoy the swimming room and will make use of all of it. as well, this gives you the option to add some smaller fish for him/her to munch on as late night snacks


----------

